# Great Day SE



## cobia02 (Aug 5, 2010)

First post to the forum. Had to share although hard to come close to the Conundrum super trip! We left out of Destin a week ago Mon at 2000. Went SE to the coral trees arriving at daylight to a commercial boat on the spot. So much for that. One snowy and we started out. Found good water about 100 mi out. Around 1400 the first White came into the spread and hit a lure and then took a ballyhoo missing the hook. About 15 mins later the first White was on. After a short battle Frank had it to the boat. About 15 mins later the second White was on and Ed had it to the boat soon after. About 15 more mins the Sail was on and I got it to the boat after about 10 mins as it was a large Sail over 100lbs est. I was in the tower driving and saw a BIG swirl ahead and ran over it. Yes, about 15 mins from the sail we had our 1st Blue on. After 1.5 hrs and the almost the rest of daylight Joe got it to the boat. We had run out of tags on the Sail so we had to just let him go. In the am the storms were circling like wagons so we trolled rather hastily out of the area towards home getting a decent wahoo for supper and a blackfin about 35 mi SW in clean water. Saw a BIG blue in that area as well. Great couple days with a great crew!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Grand Slam +1 another trip of a lifetime. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Excellent report. Thanks for sharing and congrats on the slam!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

That's just as good! Way to go.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty sure a gulf slam is just as rare as 5 Blue's any day Brother : Great Job :thumbsup:


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Great trip man. Is that a topaz y'all were fishing?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow! Probably the best report I have seen in five years or so! Awesome when you find that magic spot and time!


----------



## TravelinLight (Jul 7, 2013)

Slam!!


----------



## cobia02 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Appreciate it!*

Thanks for the comments. It was a magical afternoon for sure. When the blue hit we saw a white jump to our port side and though that was the fish on the line. Surprise surprise as the reel almost got spooled as I was turning the boat hard to get back to it! 
The boat was built in 1988 by Nautique Yachts. Whether or not that makes it a a 40 foot Topaz I'm not sure. Joe is out fishin on another boat today so awaiting the report and will ask about the boat and post. Wish I was with them!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome report!! congrats on the slam +1!!!


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

"The Great Escape" is a 40' PACE (NOT PACEMAKER). It is Egg Hull that was modified by Pace until they went out of business because of the Luxury Tax. I retired from the Air Force in 2005 and went fishing in Mexico for a few years. I rigged the boat for 450 gal of fuel and a water maker for long range trips like from San Diego to Cabo. I brought the boat to Ft Walton, unfortunately the year of the oil spill. The boat is old but comfortable and if you are not in a hurry it is good on fuel for 3208s, we burned only 170 gal on that trip of which 30 gal was for the generator curnning max AC.. Here are a pic of the SLAM crew and one more of the big blue..


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Lot of laundry up there. Good solid Blue. Congrats. Way to go 'old school' and produce the results.


----------



## cobia02 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Crew*

Good crew pic less the one that posted the first post! Wish I could have made the fuel run!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work for that long run.
Thanks for sharing in those lifetime memories & table fare too!!
catch 'em up.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Great trip!! great pics! great report!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow great trip


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome report


----------

